# Am I developing PN?



## Bigtittyfucker (May 1, 2022)

I started my first cycle 2 weeks ago. I did 

200mg ED for days 1-3
400mg ED for days 4-8

Day 7 I did some very light drinking for a work event. Like 3 drinks I think. I drank a ton of water once I got home. The next day I noticed tingling in my right foot while laying down. It would go away as soon as I started walking. I played it safe and immediately cut myself off from DNP. I waited a week and started up again, I convinced myself I overreacted and decided to give it another shot.

I’m not going over 200mg this time, but I’m on Day 2 and the same thing is happening. Feet kinda start getting tingly if I sit down for too long. It goes away as soon as I start walking. However this time my right hand feels weird. It feels fine most of the time, but whenever I apply pressure to my fingertips I get this weird prickly sensation.

Is this PN?


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 1, 2022)

sorry I couldn’t edit my OP but the best way to describe the feeling is kinda itchy. Like a weird itch under your skin, also mixed in with a random pinching feeling. I’m also taking 1200mg of NAC, 3000mg of ALCAR, b vitamin supplement and A fuck ton of Vitamin C


----------



## Dex (May 1, 2022)

What is your cycle? You took 2g/wk of DNP?


----------



## Brum (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> sorry I couldn’t edit my OP but the best way to describe the feeling is kinda itchy. Like a weird itch under your skin, also mixed in with a random pinching feeling. I’m also taking 1200mg of NAC, 3000mg of ALCAR, b vitamin supplement and A fuck ton of Vitamin C


First DNP cycle and drinking alcohol ? Seriously ?

Every single credible guide for DNP use for the last 15 plus years has said NO ALCOHOL.

Stop taking DNP

Take antihistamine.

No point having guides if you cant stick to the most basic safety protocals for taking it.


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2022)

Fucking stop you have no clue what your doing and will damage yourself


----------



## Dex (May 1, 2022)

He played it safe and stopped taking it immediately...good choice. He then started it again a week later...bad choice.


----------



## Brum (May 1, 2022)

Dex said:


> He played it safe and stopped taking it immediately...good choice. He then started it again a week later...bad choice.


He didnt play it safe.

The first week of taking it for the first time hes drinking alcohol while doubling his dose.


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2022)

On day 7 when he drank his first dose of 200mg was just peaking, then he has 3 days of double dose on top. After that he decides to drink. This guy has no business messing with something so dangerous. What would of happened if he didn’t have the tingle feeling would he of doubled his dose again?????


----------



## Dex (May 1, 2022)

Brum said:


> He didnt play it safe.
> 
> The first week of taking it for the first time hes drinking alcohol while doubling his dose.


No, not the drinking. He played it safe and listened to his body. But then went back to it after a week because he thought he was overreacting. 

Drinking was a bad choice. Getting off of it after feeling those symptoms was a good choice. Going back on after a week was a bad choice. So, the odds of his next choice being bad are pretty high.


----------



## Brum (May 1, 2022)

Dex said:


> No, not the drinking. He played it safe and listened to his body. But then went back to it after a week because he thought he was overreacting.
> 
> Drinking was a bad choice. Getting off of it after feeling those symptoms was a good choice. Going back on after a week was a bad choice. So, the odds of his next choice being bad are pretty high.


I get you, but this guy sounds like hes googled quickest way to lose lard. Dnp was top answer so did vague research and bought it.
Googled dnp, this site has come up as somewhere to discuss it and here he is.

Theres a few posters ive seen in this section that are clearly the type ive just discribed and without sounding harsh, have no interest in bodybuilding, fitness, power lifting only how to lose the fat.

No one wants to diet and train anymore and then add chems to give what you are doing, the extra boost.


Sorry for the rant, just gets annoying when people are THAT lazy, they cant even follow how to use the most effective fat burning chem.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 1, 2022)

If you ask me.. fucking with this shit is about as stupid as it gets..
I would Like to know how many people who are on this board that have used this stuff are actually bb competitors or fitness..
I would also like to know how many people on this board actually have the knowledge or education  to give advice on this shit or is the advice given on it is by personal experience…
Basically this is a very dangerous substance that someone can take to Lose weight quickly… but there is a chance of death involved in it..
Hmmmmm I will stick with a good diet and cardio. 6 weeks and 10 pounds for me and I have no worries of death or whatever else can come from this stuff…
Just fucking stupid just like the op who “drank” on it… ✌️


----------



## TODAY (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I started my first cycle 2 weeks ago. I did
> 
> 200mg ED for days 1-3
> 400mg ED for days 4-8
> ...


You may or may not have peripheral neuropathy, but one thing is for absolute sure:

This is the behavior of a retard.

Go see a doctor. Be completely honest and look them dead in the eye when they, too, call you a fucking retard.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 1, 2022)

Trump said:


> On day 7 when he drank his first dose of 200mg was just peaking, then he has 3 days of double dose on top. After that he decides to drink. This guy has no business messing with something so dangerous. What would of happened if he didn’t have the tingle feeling would he of doubled his dose again?????


This is 100% it.
This guy gives credit to the "DNP is super deadly and dangerous" crowd.

Stop DNP and dont touch it unless you have a modicum of self discipline


Badleroybrown said:


> If you ask me.. fucking with this shit is about as stupid as it gets..
> I would Like to know how many people who are on this board that have used this stuff are actually bb competitors or fitness..
> I would also like to know how many people on this board actually have the knowledge or education  to give advice on this shit or is the advice given on it is by personal experience…
> Basically this is a very dangerous substance that someone can take to Lose weight quickly… but there is a chance of death involved in it..
> ...



Yes and no

I understand your sentiment.. and its the same thing that frustrates me as well.

That being said, with discipline and research, DNP is actually very good for you.
It can literally reverse Type 2 Diabetes and could potentially be a massive gift to the bodybuulding community

That being said, 9/10 times ive seen people run it, its amazingly fucking stupid and has nothinf to do with the mass benefits of DNP
Its typically skinny fat, lazy fucks who are messing eith this shit with zero understandinf or information

AAS can fuck people up as well, but at least people have knowledge about it now.

Id still say, 9/10 GREEN names we see come through the UG, are fucking retarded when it comes to AAS as well
This just seems to be the case with our lifestyle, i see vuys half my size taking twice as much gear as me all the time


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 1, 2022)

I’ve heard drinking on DNP is ok, as long as you drink a cup of water with each beer. I didn’t drink much, didn’t even get a buzz, but yea that was dumb. 

What did I have though? I’ve read on Reddit it could be Hypoxia, edema, or even electrolyte imbalances, which is why I thought it would be ok to get back on it, I assumed it couldve been any of those things. Its not painful, it’s not numb, I just get random prickly sensations if I lay down for too long. I even woke up today feeling completely fine. No prickly feelings anywhere. 

Im just gonna stop taking it. And try again 6 months from now, if I get the prickly sensation again, I’ll just throw this shit away.


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I’ve heard drinking on DNP is ok, as long as you drink a cup of water with each beer. I didn’t drink much, didn’t even get a buzz, but yea that was dumb.
> 
> What did I have though? I’ve read on Reddit it could be Hypoxia, edema, or even electrolyte imbalances, which is why I thought it would be ok to get back on it, I assumed it couldve been any of those things. Its not painful, it’s not numb, I just get random prickly sensations if I lay down for too long. I even woke up today feeling completely fine. No prickly feelings anywhere.
> 
> Im just gonna stop taking it. And try again 6 months from now, if I get the prickly sensation again, I’ll just throw this shit away.


A better idea is stop taking it and throw it in the trash and never take it again. You don’t have the knowledge or the discipline required to take it even semi safely. Where on earth did you read that drinking was ok at any time on dnp? Personally when I stop I work out the presumed half life which is a guess anyway and calculate roughly when It be out my system before I would consider drinking.


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> If you ask me.. fucking with this shit is about as stupid as it gets..
> I would Like to know how many people who are on this board that have used this stuff are actually bb competitors or fitness..
> I would also like to know how many people on this board actually have the knowledge or education  to give advice on this shit or is the advice given on it is by personal experience…
> Basically this is a very dangerous substance that someone can take to Lose weight quickly… but there is a chance of death involved in it..
> ...


I would guess 3-4 people on here would have the education/knowledge to give advice and the rest including myself is purely personal experience


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 1, 2022)

Trump said:


> A better idea is stop taking it and throw it in the trash and never take it again. You don’t have the knowledge or the discipline required to take it even semi safely. Where on earth did you read that drinking was ok at any time on dnp? Personally when I stop I work out the presumed half life which is a guess anyway and calculate roughly when It be out my system before I would consider drinking.


There’s a few graphs on Reddit that show the half life dissipation if you search around. I did over a month research on DNP before I took the dive, I had my diet and all my vitamins down to a t.

But I guess drinking on DNP was a dumb decision, While on Reddit I had read a decent amount of posts on r/dnp of people drinking and being completely fine. Which kinda lead to that decision on my end.


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> There’s a few graphs on Reddit that show the half life dissipation if you search around. I did over a month research on DNP before I took the dive, I had my diet and all my vitamins down to a t.
> 
> But I guess drinking on DNP was a dumb decision, While on Reddit I had read a decent amount of posts on r/dnp of people drinking and being completely fine. Which kinda lead to that decision on my end.


I am aware of the graphs the half life is still a guess as there has not been any human studies on this substance. Apart from like 1930 or something


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> There’s a few graphs on Reddit that show the half life dissipation if you search around. I did over a month research on DNP before I took the dive, I had my diet and all my vitamins down to a t.
> 
> But I guess drinking on DNP was a dumb decision, While on Reddit I had read a decent amount of posts on r/dnp of people drinking and being completely fine. Which kinda lead to that decision on my end.


Well, why didn’t you say you did your research on Reddit? That changes everything. You’ll be fine bro. Reddit guys are never wrong. 👍


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, why didn’t you say you did your research on Reddit? That changes everything. You’ll be fine bro. Reddit guys are never wrong. 👍


Honestly lmao your right. The red flags should’ve gone up after I read a post where a guy described having numbness after 2 days of DNP on his first cycle . Everyone started ripping him apart saying it was all in his head, and u can’t get PN that quickly. Come to find out the guy ended up with debilitating PN a week later.

Reddit is a libtard echo chamber cesspool, but they do have some good info from time to time.


----------



## RiR0 (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I’ve heard drinking on DNP is ok, as long as you drink a cup of water with each beer. I didn’t drink much, didn’t even get a buzz, but yea that was dumb.
> 
> What did I have though? I’ve read on Reddit it could be Hypoxia, edema, or even electrolyte imbalances, which is why I thought it would be ok to get back on it, I assumed it couldve been any of those things. Its not painful, it’s not numb, I just get random prickly sensations if I lay down for too long. I even woke up today feeling completely fine. No prickly feelings anywhere.
> 
> Im just gonna stop taking it. And try again 6 months from now, if I get the prickly sensation again, I’ll just throw this shit away.


Maybe you should TRY TO DIET and put the fork down for 6 months. 
It’s mean I guess but I read posts sometimes and all I can think is fuck I hope natural selection claims another one.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe you should TRY TO DIET and put the fork down for 6 months.
> It’s mean I guess but I read posts sometimes and all I can think is fuck I hope natural selection claims another one.



Thats the problem
People are too coddled
Sometimes they need to just deal with yhe stupid decisions theyve made


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 1, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I’ve heard drinking on DNP is ok, as long as you drink a cup of water with each beer. I didn’t drink much, didn’t even get a buzz, but yea that was dumb.
> 
> What did I have though? I’ve read on Reddit it could be Hypoxia, edema, or even electrolyte imbalances, which is why I thought it would be ok to get back on it, I assumed it couldve been any of those things. Its not painful, it’s not numb, I just get random prickly sensations if I lay down for too long. I even woke up today feeling completely fine. No prickly feelings anywhere.
> 
> Im just gonna stop taking it. And try again 6 months from now, if I get the prickly sensation again, I’ll just throw this shit away.


Are you really looking for advice?

It sounds like you’re looking for validation. So be it. Take DNP to cut up and drink your fucking face off. Life is a party. Yolo and all that bullshit. 

Aside from being stupid, it conflicts with your goals. Want to lose weight? Stop drinking. Pretty simple. 

Any more brain busters?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you really looking for advice?
> 
> It sounds like you’re looking for validation. So be it. Take DNP to cut up and drink your fucking face off. Life is a party. Yolo and all that bullshit.
> 
> ...


To be honest
I never bothered to even research alcohol and DNP
Because youd have to be a retard to even contemate that


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 1, 2022)

Trump said:


> I would guess 3-4 people on here would have the education/knowledge to give advice and the rest including myself is purely personal experience


I agree with you.. 
as far as DNP goes I have no clue.
I have used aas for a long time but the only advice I give as well is from personal experience.. 
The OP is still a Dumb Fuck and I do we do not have to experts to know this.😂😂😂🤙✌️


----------



## Dex (May 2, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I’ve heard drinking on DNP is ok, as long as you drink a cup of water with each beer. I didn’t drink much, didn’t even get a buzz, but yea that was dumb.
> 
> What did I have though? I’ve read on Reddit it could be Hypoxia, edema, or even electrolyte imbalances, which is why I thought it would be ok to get back on it, I assumed it couldve been any of those things. Its not painful, it’s not numb, I just get random prickly sensations if I lay down for too long. I even woke up today feeling completely fine. No prickly feelings anywhere.
> 
> Im just gonna stop taking it. And try again 6 months from now, if I get the prickly sensation again, I’ll just throw this shit away.


If Reddit told you it could be other things, did you rule those out first? Do you have swelling? Did you get bloodwork to check electrolytes?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 2, 2022)

Stopped reading after I saw drinking and briefly saw another post saying that it’s ok to drink moderately if you have a cup of water. No no and no. Did I mention no? Drinking on dnp is dumb as fauk. Sure there are people that manage to down a few and be ok… but here’s the question…. Is drinking really worth that risk? Would you rather just let the DNp work for you and enjoy the outputs or take the risk and drinking and fauk yourself up just for a social drink. In todays times, no one cares one bit if you don’t drink while you’re out, i can attest… no one cares I don’t drink and they don’t push it on me.  I personally know someone that drank while on dnp and it scared the living hell out of me for their safety. I knew there was nothing I could do at the time other than have their friend help them and walk them thru things but it scared the life out of me . 

Did I mention no to drinking while on dnp….


----------



## metsfan4life (May 2, 2022)

Please don’t use Reddit for that shit. At least here you have creditable people vs Reddit where you got no clue who “dnpexpert” might be


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Stopped reading after I saw drinking and briefly saw another post saying that it’s ok to drink moderately if you have a cup of water. No no and no. Did I mention no? Drinking on dnp is dumb as fauk. Sure there are people that manage to down a few and be ok… but here’s the question…. Is drinking really worth that risk? Would you rather just let the DNp work for you and enjoy the outputs or take the risk and drinking and fauk yourself up just for a social drink. In todays times, no one cares one bit if you don’t drink while you’re out, i can attest… no one cares I don’t drink and they don’t push it on me.  I personally know someone that drank while on dnp and it scared the living hell out of me for their safety. I knew there was nothing I could do at the time other than have their friend help them and walk them thru things but it scared the life out of me .
> 
> Did I mention no to drinking while on dnp….


Mets, what are your thoughts on drinking whilst in dnp ha ha


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 2, 2022)

What about meth and dnp???


----------



## metsfan4life (May 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What about meth and dnp???


I heard it will make you dripping wet from all areas


----------



## Test_subject (May 2, 2022)

Drinking on DNP is only OK if you also take high doses of insulin and eat a low carb diet.

Gotta confuse that blood sugar for maximum gains.


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Drinking on DNP is only OK if you also take high doses of insulin and eat a low carb diet.
> 
> Gotta confuse that blood sugar for maximum gains.


Right babe


----------



## metsfan4life (May 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Drinking on DNP is only OK if you also take high doses of insulin and eat a low carb diet.
> 
> Gotta confuse that blood sugar for maximum gains


Lolz I can’t really even laugh at that and not hate you.  Def think you’d get 2 totally different effects. The alcohol on dnp just basically shuts your body down in overdrive and dehydration. Basically got 2 poisons in the body 
Insulin and low sugar sucks. Not even gonna attempt to describe that.  Body goes into straight up panic mode trying to tell you to eat but you don’t really comprehend it. Literally have stood at the fridge drinking sugar free Minute Maid light thinning hmmmm sugar. But also have eaten a full bag of jelly beans and regretted it later bc sugar was high.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Drinking on DNP is only OK if you also take high doses of insulin and eat a low carb diet.
> 
> Gotta confuse that blood sugar for maximum gains.


Can you explain to me please why drinking is okay on DNP if you are taking Insulin plus a low carb diet. I'm not getting it here.


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Can you explain to me please why drinking is okay on DNP if you are taking Insulin plus a low carb diet. I'm not getting it here.


Sarcasm dopey


----------



## Test_subject (May 2, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Lolz I can’t really even laugh at that and not hate you.  Def think you’d get 2 totally different effects. The alcohol on dnp just basically shuts your body down in overdrive and dehydration. Basically got 2 poisons in the body
> Insulin and low sugar sucks. Not even gonna attempt to describe that.  Body goes into straight up panic mode trying to tell you to eat but you don’t really comprehend it. Literally have stood at the fridge drinking sugar free Minute Maid light thinning hmmmm sugar. But also have eaten a full bag of jelly beans and regretted it later bc sugar was high.


Yeah I’ve been there. Hypoglycemia is not a fun time. 

You know what you have to do, but you’re too retarded and confused to make it happen.


----------



## Test_subject (May 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Can you explain to me please why drinking is okay on DNP if you are taking Insulin plus a low carb diet. I'm not getting it here.


WHOOSH!


----------



## janoshik (May 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah I’ve been there. Hypoglycemia is not a fun time.
> 
> You know what you have to do, but you’re too retarded and confused to make it happen.


I once went hypo as fuck and despite having glucose in my pocket, in my bag and with my mate, I still didn't figure out what happened until I made it to a hot dog stand and DEVOURED a dozen hot dogs.

If not for that particular hot dog stand, I'd probably be kaputt.

Can't imagine adding DNP to slin, that's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 3, 2022)

janoshik said:


> I once went hypo as fuck and despite having glucose in my pocket, in my bag and with my mate, I still didn't figure out what happened until I made it to a hot dog stand and DEVOURED a dozen hot dogs.
> 
> If not for that particular hot dog stand, I'd probably be kaputt.
> 
> Can't imagine adding DNP to slin, that's an accident waiting to happen.



Bro I feel you. It’s the worst feeling. I’m diabetic so I’ve experienced this far too many times to count. It’s the worst feeling and I’ll be honest, those glucose tab bottles need to be reinvented. That little seal on it is impossible to get open when your sugar is low. I’ve taken a spoon and stabbed it bc I couldn’t get it open. But yep, you know you have glucose but all you think is fooooooooood. I’ve got way too many comical experiences I could create an entire thread of Diabetic Moments of Mets 


Test_subject said:


> WHOOSH!


Lolz man I don’t even know what to say. I thought your comment was pretty self explanatory as being comical. Never thought someone would think you serious. This is why dnp should never be in the hands of some


----------



## metsfan4life (May 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah I’ve been there. Hypoglycemia is not a fun time.
> 
> You know what you have to do, but you’re too retarded and confused to make it happen.


I ate a whole bag of sugar free russel stover candy. And then shit all day from the sugar alcohols. Body knows but doesn’t fully comprehend. End up eating everything and feel like shit. Worst thing is you gotta take more insulin bc you realize you are like 3x too much and don’t need 500+ sugar levels


----------



## RiR0 (May 3, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> I ate a whole bag of sugar free russel stover candy. And then shit all day from the sugar alcohols. Body knows but doesn’t fully comprehend. End up eating everything and feel like shit. Worst thing is you gotta take more insulin bc you realize you are like 3x too much and don’t need 500+ sugar levels


You should read the sugar free gummy bear reviews on Amazon


----------



## Adrenolin (May 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You should read the sugar free gummy bear reviews on Amazon


I bought those 10yrs ago for the reviews alone! Those little devil bears did not disappoint


----------



## RiR0 (May 3, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I bought those 10yrs ago for the reviews alone! Those little devil bears did not disappoint


I got them when I was doing keto. 
It was quite the experience.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 3, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I bought those 10yrs ago for the reviews alone! Those little devil bears did not disappoint


I brought the 10lb bag to work...I had half my coworkers blowing their assholes out 😂🤣


----------



## Test_subject (May 3, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I brought the 10lb bag to work...I had half my coworkers blowing their assholes out 😂🤣


Those Haribos should come with a warning.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 3, 2022)

Whatever happened to just drinking lemon water and hitting the treadmill? Why are drugs always the initial go to? Not throwing shade to you, it’s your life, I just feel like training, diet, and sleep are what makes things work. The drugs are just enhancers.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 3, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Whatever happened to just drinking lemon water and hitting the treadmill? Why are drugs always the initial go to? Not throwing shade to you, it’s your life, I just feel like training, diet, and sleep are what makes things work. The drugs are just enhancers.



I think the answer is "Because we can"
Not that we shouls

I know i let myself go on occasion with the excuse of "Well, im cycling soon, ill make up for the lack of discipline"


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think the answer is "Because we can"
> Not that we shouls
> 
> I know i let myself go on occasion with the excuse of "Well, im cycling soon, ill make up for the lack of discipline"


True I think it’s a societal thing, I just get so apprehensive myself about taking extra shit. 
The grind is long and sometimes we say fuck it I guess


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 3, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> True I think it’s a societal thing, I just get so apprehensive myself about taking extra shit.
> The grind is long and sometimes we say fuck it I guess



Definitely the wrong way to go about things
Im just as guilty as the next guy on taking shortcuts
Im getting better

but its the old analogy, why would i tske my knife to a gun fight when i have a 44 Magnum? (Gear) lol


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Definitely the wrong way to go about things
> Im just as guilty as the next guy on taking shortcuts
> Im getting better
> 
> but its the old analogy, why would i tske my knife to a gun fight when i have a 44 Magnum? (Gear) lol


Lol big fax bro


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 3, 2022)

Not that anyone gives a shit, but I’m completely fine. No PN no tingles or anything, honestly I might’ve over reacted, or it might’ve been hypoxia which causes similar sides. Not gonna touch DNP for a few months just in case and just stick to dieting and exercise . All conclusions I could’ve reached on my own lmao. I regret posting this, I came here for advice and all I got was a weird hate-circlejerk. To the semi-nice people, thanks, to everyone else with the deep seated anger issues and wishing me death, I feel sorry for your family and friends


----------



## Brum (May 3, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> Not that anyone gives a shit, but I’m completely fine. No PN no tingles or anything, honestly I might’ve over reacted, or it might’ve been hypoxia which causes similar sides. Not gonna touch DNP for a few months just in case and just stick to dieting and exercise . All conclusions I could’ve reached on my own lmao. I regret posting this, I came here for advice and all I got was a weird hate-circlejerk. To the semi-nice people, thanks, to everyone else with the deep seated anger issues and wishing me death, I feel sorry for your family and friends


 You clearly googled lose lard fast, purchased DNP without actually absorbing any credible advice and started using the DNP.
Then having consumed alcohol while on it having doubled your dose, shat yourself and googled dnp help and registered on here, posting about your DNP cycle hoping this board was fat fighters and everyone would say how great your doing and offer support. Your first post, the time you registered and your subsequent posts show that.
This isnt fat fighters.
Now im new here, so my tolerance levels for such buffoonery is probably far higher than the guys on here who have seen the same type of posters do the same things over and over again and their polite filters have worn out.

If you have a lot of weight to lose then you could have got great advice, people giving diet advice, workout advice and support. Jumping straight from 0 to 100 by going to DNP and misusing it gets the opposite.


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 3, 2022)

Brum said:


> You clearly googled lose lard fast, purchased DNP without actually absorbing any credible advice and started using the DNP.
> Then having consumed alcohol while on it having doubled your dose, shat yourself and googled dnp help and registered on here, posting about your DNP cycle hoping this board was fat fighters and everyone would say how great your doing and offer support. Your first post, the time you registered and your subsequent posts show that.
> This isnt fat fighters.
> Now im new here, so my tolerance levels for such buffoonery is probably far higher than the guys on here who have seen the same type of posters do the same things over and over again and their polite filters have worn out.
> ...


You really got me all figured out huh? Your assuming a lot here. I really hope you don’t sound like a pompous asshole in real life too.

I have been working out for 6 years and I have been in great shape for 6 years. Due to some very fucking intense health issues I packed on a lot of weight, and have been unable to exercise. So yes I’m taking a shortcut, but your trying to shame me for taking DNP when you yourself probably have taken DNP, you just seem like a fucking retard to me. You got a great career ahead of you in mental gymnastics.


----------



## Brum (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> You really got me all figured out huh? Your assuming a lot here. I really hope you don’t sound like a pompous asshole in real life too.
> 
> I have been working out for 6 years and I have been in great shape for 6 years. Due to some very fucking intense health issues I packed on a lot of weight, and have been unable to exercise. So yes I’m taking a shortcut, but your trying to shame me for taking DNP when you yourself probably have taken DNP, you just seem like a fucking retard to me. You got a great career ahead of you in mental gymnastics.



Says the poster who doubled his dosage while drinking alcohol because someone on reddit said it was ok ?

And you want to throw retarded around ?

Excuse me while i chuckle to myself.

Oh and yes, you've just clarrified more of my preconceprion of you, you've just said you dont exercise. So im not really seeing any of my guesses as being wrong.

Acting like you're a victim is embarrassing.


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> You really got me all figured out huh? Your assuming a lot here, get the fuck off your high horse. I really hope you don’t sound like a pompous asshole in real life too.
> 
> I have been working out for 6 years and I have been in great shape for 6 years. Due to some very fucking intense health issues I packed on a lot of weight, and have been unable to exercise. So yes I’m taking a shortcut, but your trying to shame me for taking DNP when you yourself probably have taken DNP you seem like a fucking retard. You got a great career ahead of you in mental gymnastics.





Brum said:


> Says the poster who doubled his dosage while drinking alcohol because someone on reddit said it was ok ?
> 
> And you want to throw retarded around ?
> 
> ...


Damn you must really be dumb, or can’t read, or just intentionally misrepresenting what I said. Everything you just said was false. I “doubled my dosage while drinking” if your gonna make shit up, at least make it harder to fact check. I drank 3 drinks over 4 hours one afternoon a single time, I didn’t constantly drink and pop a bunch of DNP pills.

Also how am I “acting” like a victim? Am I asking for pity? All I did was call you people on your blatant toxicity, and how quick to judge and assume you are, I don’t give a fuck if you feel bad for me or not. 

I hope one day you become unable exercise due to something out of your control, and maybe you can understand. It’s one of the most debilitating feelings, especially if you use lifting as an emotional outlet like I did.
You obviously lack empathy and I get the feeling your one of those weird retards that never learned how to socialize with others. Go fuck yourself, cuz I doubt any women would.


----------



## Brum (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> Damn you must really be dumb, or can’t read, or just intentionally misrepresenting what I said. Everything you just said was false. I “doubled my dosage while drinking” if your gonna make shit up, at least make it harder to fact check. I drank 3 drinks over 4 hours one afternoon a single time, I didn’t constantly drink and pop a bunch of DNP pills.
> 
> Also how am I “acting” like a victim? Am I asking for pity? All I did was call you people on your blatant toxicity, and how quick to judge and assume you are, I don’t give a fuck if you feel bad for me or not.
> 
> ...


You dont even read the rubbish you've angrily typed, mind you, when you are too lazy to read how to use DNP safetly, i should expect nothing less.
You keep making excuses for yourself, ive wasted enough time trying to warn you to stay away from DNP due to you being you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> Not that anyone gives a shit, but I’m completely fine. No PN no tingles or anything, honestly I might’ve over reacted, or it might’ve been hypoxia which causes similar sides. Not gonna touch DNP for a few months just in case and just stick to dieting and exercise . All conclusions I could’ve reached on my own lmao. I regret posting this, I came here for advice and all I got was a weird hate-circlejerk. To the semi-nice people, thanks, to everyone else with the deep seated anger issues and wishing me death, I feel sorry for your family and friends


Fuck outta here then. You did one of the dumbest things possible and were flippant about it. That’s a jackass move. 

To call anyone “mean” after that is completely shirking responsibility for your own health. You’re as soft and weak-minded as they come. 

Whaaaa-whaaaa give me advice…. Whaaaa I don’t like what you said…. Whaaaaa. 

Go suck on your thumb somewhere else you big fat baby.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 4, 2022)

It usually takes me a while to warm to any new guys but I gotta say for all the stupid shit @Bigtittyfucker said and did, it’s nice knowing that @Brum canceled it out with his realistic posts. 

I vote @Brum stays and @Bigtittyfucker faces execution. My faith in humanity is restored. 

Good posts @Brum. I hope you stick around.


----------



## Trump (May 4, 2022)

@Bigtittyfucker if you want to lose weight post your diet in the diet section and ask for advice. Even with the outcome of this thread this will quickly be forgotten and you will get some great help. We have been harsh here because a lot of people lurk here reading the threads and we want them all to know how stupid your approach was. This shit can kill you just remember that


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2022)

Trump said:


> @Bigtittyfucker if you want to lose weight post your diet in the diet section and ask for advice. Even with the outcome of this thread this will quickly be forgotten and you will get some great help. We have been harsh here because a lot of people lurk here reading the threads and we want them all to know how stupid your approach was. This shit can kill you just remember that


I was going to say the same thing here. 

@Bigtittyfucker  yes you’re going to get a lot of hate in the dnp forum for the way you ran it and how careless your actions were. I understand taking a short cut etx based on things. But it’s also good to know that with your 6yrs of being in great shape, it’s very likely during your time off, your body is ready to get back into it and would rebound nicely. But yes, dnp is very unforgiving and can create some serious issues based on how you run it and alongside other drugs you decide to take. It’s a dangerous product taken incorrectly and you’ll get the same type of response from those that are versed in it. Difference between here and Reddit is you have a lot of knowledge on this topic in this sub from vetted people who others can back… Reddit csn just be a straight up free for all gang fuck type of thing. Get into the workout and diet sub and you’ll get some positive interaction so long as you go about it the right way. Best of luck man


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck outta here then. You did one of the dumbest things possible and were flippant about it. That’s a jackass move.
> 
> To call anyone “mean” after that is completely shirking responsibility for your own health. You’re as soft and weak-minded as they come.
> 
> ...


I’m not calling anyone “mean”, what is it with some people here and their unintelligent interpretations? Telling someone I hope you die because they took shitty advice from somewhere else just screams some fucked up behavioral issues going on. Mean would be telling someone you don’t like your shoes, telling someone to kill themselves for taking making a dumb decision is another level of autism.

At what point did I shirk responsibility? I owned up to everything this whole fucking time, idk if you actually read my posts on this thread or not, but at no point did I say I am not to blame. I came here for advice and I got almost immediately attacked. Anyone with half a brain would realize that reading this thread.

I can understand why some of these people spend so much time on here, they’re probably incapable of developing real relationships, outside this weird, shitty angry echo chamber.

Some of the people here are just roided out dbags, who like to shit on people and make shit up/twist words to win arguments.


----------



## Beti ona (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> Not that anyone gives a shit, but I’m completely fine. No PN no tingles or anything, honestly I might’ve over reacted, or it might’ve been hypoxia which causes similar sides. Not gonna touch DNP for a few months just in case and just stick to dieting and exercise . All conclusions I could’ve reached on my own lmao. I regret posting this, I came here for advice and all I got was a weird hate-circlejerk. To the semi-nice people, thanks, to everyone else with the deep seated anger issues and wishing me death, I feel sorry for your family and friends



Unfortunately, there are plenty of idiots out there who are quick to panic and self-diagnose NP. 

My opinion is that most cases are false alarms.


----------



## Trump (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I’m not calling anyone “mean”, what is it with some people here and their unintelligent interpretations? Telling someone I hope you die because they took shitty advice from somewhere else just screams some fucked up behavioral issues going on. Mean would be telling someone you don’t like your shoes, telling someone to kill themselves for taking making a dumb decision is another level of autism.
> 
> At what point did I shirk responsibility? I owned up to everything this whole fucking time, idk if you actually read my posts on this thread or not, but at no point did I say I am not to blame. I came here for advice and I got almost immediately attacked. Anyone with half a brain would realize that reading this thread.
> 
> ...


Well yeh a lot are roided out this isn’t underground knitting


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 4, 2022)

Bigtittyfucker said:


> I’m not calling anyone “mean”, what is it with some people here and their unintelligent interpretations? Telling someone I hope you die because they took shitty advice from somewhere else just screams some fucked up behavioral issues going on. Mean would be telling someone you don’t like your shoes, telling someone to kill themselves for taking making a dumb decision is another level of autism.
> 
> At what point did I shirk responsibility? I owned up to everything this whole fucking time, idk if you actually read my posts on this thread or not, but at no point did I say I am not to blame. I came here for advice and I got almost immediately attacked. Anyone with half a brain would realize that reading this thread.
> 
> ...


Ah. Interesting. 

What argument are these people trying to win here?


----------

